# What games ya got?



## Grimulus (Dec 21, 2004)

Just for fun, let's see what type of games this forum likes...

what games do you have installed on your PC???

me:

Doom 3
Half Life-2
Thief 3 eadly Shadows
Warcraft :Frozen Throne
Medieval: Total War
Farcry
Ravenshield(When I get my installs back)
Unreal Tournament 2004 (gotta have this)
Painkiller
Splinter Cellandora Tomorrow
Prince of Persia
Unreal 2: The Awakening
Zoo Tycoon(for those times when there just isn't anything to do)

I think that's it...

you?


----------



## SFR (Dec 21, 2004)

Warcraft, Warcraft II, C & C, Red Alert, Total Annihilation, Starcraft, Diablo, Sim City 2000 Special Edition, NBA Live 98 & 99, and finally Madden NFL 99.


..just what you thought: Damn! That guy hasnt played a PC game in 5 years!


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 21, 2004)

Rome Total War
Lock On Modern Air Combat
Flanker 2.5
Total Annihilation <-best rts *ever*
Evil Genius <-not yet, but in a couple of days it will be


----------



## 4W4K3 (Dec 21, 2004)

Only REAL game i have is:

Thief 3 : Deadly Shadows (Which i can't even play due to crappy video card)

All my others are "borrowed" from LAN's or i play from my HD without the CD's. I just beat Splinter Cell for the first time about 10mins ago. Pretty good game i think. I might try Thief again and see if i can tweak my vid card so it's playable, dumb down the gfx a bit. I loved that game when i played it on my friends 5900XT. Very beautiful gfx.


----------



## calvinius (Dec 21, 2004)

half life2
doom 3
far cry
hidden and dangerous 2
swat 3
battle for middle earth
counterstrike
diablo2 LOD
Beach Head Desert War
Soldier of Fortune 2
Prisoner of War
Championship Manager 4
Car Tycoon
Chessmaster 8000
House of the Dead 2
Cossacks
Nox
Risk 2
Neverwinter Nights
Medieval Total War
Praetorians
Age of Mythology


----------



## robina_80 (Dec 22, 2004)

hidden and dangerous 2
half life 2
counter strike
unreal tournament 2004(when ive had a bad day and feel like shooting off some rounds into some guys head)


----------



## Lorand (Dec 22, 2004)

It's hard to believe, but I have no games on my computer.
The only game I ever played was the Incredible Machine, but after solving all of its levels in a couple of days it got boring and unistalled it.


----------



## funkymonky8u (Dec 22, 2004)

o poor clavinius HOW DO U NOT HAVE UT2004 BUT U HAVE FARCRY DOOM3 AND HALF LIFE 2 pity and u try to make us think that u have a gaming computer pfffff just leave (jk )


----------



## ZER0X (Dec 22, 2004)

Battlefield Vietnam
Ghost recon
Sacred
Diablo 2
Grand theft auto 3
Counter-Strike
Return to castle wolfenstein
Freelancer
Warcraft 3
Warcraft 3 - Frozen Throne
Little fighter two 
Call of duty
Project Eden
Starcraft
Starcraft - Brood War
Soldat

*Games I had*

Farcry
Starwars Knights of the Old republic
Conflict Desert storm 2

There was more cant remember now


----------



## Sebouh (Dec 22, 2004)

Well  i havbe no games installed since i formatted my pc and i am not intending to. I have played alot though and recently Codename: Panzers.


----------



## P11 (Dec 22, 2004)

Half-Life 2
Counter-Strike Source
Counter-Stike Condition Zero
Far-Cry
Doom 3
Battlefield /secret weapons of ww2/desert combat
Diablo 2
NFSU2


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Dec 22, 2004)

Diablo II and its EXP.
Wacraft III and its EXP.
Far Cry
Unreal Tournament 2004
The Sims 2
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War
Just had a renewed interest in Black and White, so that's on my comp now
and maybe soon... Neverwinter Nights and both EXPs.


----------



## The Astroman (Dec 24, 2004)

Unreal Tournament 2004
Need for speed underground 2
Tomb Raider: Angel of darkness (SUCKS SO BAD, I JUST DON'T BOTHER UNINSTALLING IT)
Hamster ball gold (free trial game from miniclip)


----------



## Bobo (Dec 24, 2004)

Star Wars Jedi Knight Dark Forces
Star Wars Jedi Knight Dark Forces II
Star Wars Rogue Squadron 3D
Star Wars Starfighter
Star Wars Battle for Naboo
Star Wars Rebel Assault II  
Star Wars Battlefront
Flight Simulator
Beyond Pearl Harbor: Pacific Warriors


----------



## SlothX311 (Dec 25, 2004)

Counter Strike 1.5
Counter Strike 1.6
Counter Strike Source
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Day of Defeat 1.5
Day of Defeat 1.6
Red Faction
Red Faction 2
Warcraft III
Diablo
Diablo II
Max Payne 
Max Payne 2
UT Game of the Year Edition
UT 2003
UT 2004
Dungeon Siege
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Ghost Recon
Sims 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Halo


----------



## Blade (Dec 28, 2004)

Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield 1942
Raven Shield
Ghost recon
Diablo
Diablo 2
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
Warcraft 3
Warcraft 3 - Frozen Throne
Call of duty
Starcraft
Starcraft - Brood War
Farcry
Doom 3
Halo
Max Payne
Max Payne II
Manhunt
C & C Generals
C & C Generals: Zero Hour
C & C Renegade
UT2K4
NFS:Underground
NFS:Underground II
Medl of Hounour: Pacific Assault
Starwars Battlefront
SplinterCell
Painkiller
Warhammer 40K


----------



## ThePCmaN (Dec 29, 2004)

hmm.. building new PC, hopefully im gettin my new HDsoon so i can start installin games n crap... but heres what ive got to install..

Far Cry
Armies of Exigo
Counter-Strike Condition Zero
Half-Life 2 (CS:S & DoD:S are the main reason for this.. havent bought it yet, but im a HUGE fan for CS, xmas makes me BROKE, goin to buy it when my wallet revives)

kinda wanting to get Doom 3... but i think i heard somewhere that the online wasnt really all that great.. but maybe im thinkin a differ game... and i HATE UT2004, i played the Demo online.. sorry guys, but i friggin hate that game.. 

tell me if there are some other great games out, ill look into them!!
..since im building a new good PC, im tryin to get some good PC games for it!!


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Dec 30, 2004)

AH! How could you hate UT2K4!? Its awesome, but I guess I respect your opnion. AH!


----------



## SlothX311 (Jan 2, 2005)

seriously UT2004 is so leet


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 2, 2005)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Star Wars Jedi Knight Dark Forces
> Star Wars Jedi Knight Dark Forces II
> Star Wars Rogue Squadron 3D
> Star Wars Starfighter
> ...


you have all those Star Wars games and you don't have X-Wing vs TIE or X-Wing Alliance?  I still have the original X-Wing and TIE Fighter DOS games in my cd rack somewhere


----------



## SFR (Jan 2, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> you have all those Star Wars games and you don't have X-Wing vs TIE or X-Wing Alliance? I still have the original X-Wing and TIE Fighter DOS games in my cd rack somewhere


 
Oh yeah I have Wing Commander IV The Price of Freedom


I think I only got to the second cd before I forgot all about the game... until now...


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 2, 2005)

Ah Wing Commander, that was a good series.  Too bad it seems to have died along with the good Star Wars 'flight' simulations.


----------



## zilla (Jan 2, 2005)

Anybody remember Stellar 7?


----------



## eatbutt (Jun 5, 2005)

freecell
hearts
internet backgammon
internet checkers
internet hearts
internet reversi
internet spades
minesweeper
pinball
solitare
spider solitare


----------



## Apathetic (Jun 5, 2005)

Half-Life
Opposing Force
Team Fortress Classic
Counter-Strike
Counter-Strike Condition Zero
Blue Shift
Diablo II
Diablo II LOD
WarCraft III Reign Of Chaos
WarCraft III Frozen Throne
Hoping to get some MMORPG's soon


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 5, 2005)

Far Cry
Vice City (soon to be San Andreas)
Red Alert 2
NFSU
NSU2
Halo + Custom Edition
Sims 2
Sim City 4
SWAT 4
FIFA 2005


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2005)

*Unreal tournament 2004*
Age of Empires II
Age of Empires II - Conquerors
Empire Earth
Empire Earth - Art of Conquest
*GTA Vice City*
Delta Force 2
Delta Force
*Midtown Madness 2*
Midtown Madness
The Sims
The Sims vacation
Rogue Spear
Rogue Spear - Urban Operations
*Medal of Honor*
*Medal of Honor - Spearhead*
*Medal of Honor - Breakthrough*
Spyhunter
Age of Mythology
Flight Simulator
*Flight Simulator 2002*
*Splinter Cell*
Hard Truck 2
Need for Speed 3 - Hot Pursuit
Monopoly
4x4 Evolution
Motocross Madnes 2
Postal 2
Urban Chaos
Pearl Harbor - Zero Hour
Roller coaster tycoon
Roller coaster tycoon 2 - triple thrill pack
*Counter Strike - Condition Zero*
*Battlefield 1942*
*Raven Shield*
Muscle Car 3
Need for speed - Hot pursuit 2
*Farcry*
*Half Life 2*
Demolition Derby
*Call of Duty*
*Halo*
*Midnight Club 2*
Tom Raider - Angel of darkness
Star Wars - Jedi knight academy


Lots of Games


----------



## SuicideMayne (Jun 5, 2005)

Warcraft 3
Farcry
Doom3
Painkiller
UT 2004
Unreal 2
Call Of Duty
HL2
Need For Speed Underground 2
Cold Fear
Phantasy Star Online


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

my games are 

Call of duty 
Call of duty:United Offensives 
Men of Valour 
Battlefield Vietnam 
Doom 3
Joint Operations
Joint Operations :Escalation 
Quake 3 Arena 
Return To castle Wolfienstien
MOH:AA
MOH: PA
Grand Prix 3 
Indy Car Racing 
Monster truck Racing 
Carmagedon 
Rogue Spear Tom Clancys 
Football manager 
Need For Speed Underground 
UT Demo
Midtown Maddness 
GTA : Vice City 

That Them all i play but go loads more


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

SFR said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I have Wing Commander IV The Price of Freedom
> 
> 
> I think I only got to the second cd before I forgot all about the game... until now...




Me to i have that Game but i dont play it on Windows Xp and i dont like them sort of games ive had it 11 years now and still brand new in box installed once lol


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

eatbutt said:
			
		

> freecell
> hearts
> internet backgammon
> internet checkers
> ...




lol nice games so what GFX Card you have 16mb Voodoo 3 Lol


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 5, 2005)

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> lol nice games so what GFX Card you have 16mb Voodoo 3 Lol




Hey don't make fun of that! I have a 16MB SiS graphics card! lol. Not in this comp though...

Well i literally have over 500games installed, most of those not being more then 10MB's, but hey they are still coo old fashined games.

More ofo the newer "better" ones, are DAY OF DEFEAT! no one can beat that game. Half life , counter strike, basicly all the steam games. and one of the greatest games ever...BatlezoneII....


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

lol 16mb years old sayin that i have a 16mb Voodoo 3 sat under my bed


----------



## TonyBAMF (Jun 5, 2005)

Games I payed for:

Half Life 2
Unreal Tournament 2k4
Raven Shield
Battle Field 1942
Halo PC
Prepaid BF2 - OH BOY OH BOY!!!!


----------



## TheKeVo (Jun 7, 2005)

My new comps games:
Half life 2 (cs:source)
cs 1.6
battlefield vietnam
Guild Wars!!
I need to preorder bf 2 soon 


Games on Old computer (emachines  ):   bad frames per second in each game except the old blizz games
diablo 2 lod
warcraft 3 ft
counter-strike 1.5 than 1.6
splinter cell pandora tomorrow
battlefield vietnam
sims
starwars battlefront
gunbound


----------



## spacedude89 (Jun 7, 2005)

Half-Life 2
CS:S
Far Cry
command and conqure: Generals
red alert 2
Microsoft flight sim 2004
the Sims
Escape velocity: nova    <<<<<<< best game ever invented!!!
Diablo 2:lod


----------



## Travo925 (Jun 7, 2005)

Battlefield 1942
*-Desert Combat*
Battlefield Vietnam
*-POE
	-WWII Mod*
Call Of Duty
*-Revolt
        -Heat Of Battle*
Unreal Tournament 2004
Steam
	-*Half Life 2*
_-Half Life 2: Capture the flag_
*-Half Life 2: Deathmatch
	-Counter Strike Source
	-Half Life 1.6*
_-Digital Paintball_
*-Counter Strike 1.6
	-Team Fortress Classic 
	-Day of Defeat 
	-Deathmatch Classic
	-Opposing Force*
Blue Shift
America's Army
Star Wars Battlefront
Wolfenstein- Enemy Territory
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2005


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Jun 12, 2005)

-an update to my list-
Guild Wars
Tribes Vengeance
LEGO Star Wars
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3
UT2k4 Removed because it constantly crashed my comp 
Black and White removed cause it wont work right with newest graphics drivers


----------



## TheKeVo (Jun 14, 2005)

lol 





> LEGO Star Wars


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 14, 2005)

> LEGO Star Wars


Best. Game. EVER.


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 14, 2005)

civilization 3 - addicting once u get the hang of it
wings over vietnam - ahh..its aight
Delta Force Xtreme - pretty good
Ghost Recon - hard as crap on the computer but still fun

im not that big of a game fan


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 14, 2005)

C & C red alert 2/ generals: ZH 
Call Of Duty Untied Offensive
Sims 2
Age Of Empires 2
C & C tiberian sun: firestorm
star wars galatic battlegrounds
halo
halo custom edition


----------



## NOOBIE (Jun 14, 2005)

mad, well all i got is counter-strike installed, i got heeps of other games but i dont play them, i am really into cs i play like all day.


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 14, 2005)

I sometimes play Nexuiz, the freeware fps based off of the Quake engine.  (No installer, just a folder).


----------



## shaidi (Jun 16, 2005)

PS2          Pro evolution 4

PC           Tiberian Sun
               Half life 2

Thats it.


----------



## Ba_Ba (Jun 16, 2005)

rome: total war
Sims 1
Sims: living large
Age of Empires 2: the conqueror
Counter strike
Prince of Persia
age of wonders
command and conquer: red alert
command and conquer: generals
F-16 battle zone

- I really want medieval total war.....


----------



## Fruitcake (Jun 16, 2005)

Whatever games i feel like installing on my computer!


----------



## penguinrusty (Jun 16, 2005)

Halo
Half Life-2 (soon)
Hitman
Hitman 2
Hitman: Contracts
THPS 4
Battlefield 1942: secret weapons of WWII
Bond: nightfire


----------



## iLL-Faded (Jun 17, 2005)

Half Life-2
Guild Wars

and thats it!


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 17, 2005)

UT2004
UT2003
UT2: The awakening
Half Life: Original
Hitman 2: silent assasin


----------



## Zero Thomas (Jun 23, 2005)

I gotz: Mafia
          Doom 3
          Unreal Tournament 2004: G.O.T.Y
          C & C: Renegade
          C & C: Tiberian Sun/Firestorm
          C & C: Red Alert 2/Yuris Revenge
          Doom: Collectors Edition (Doom 95, Doom 2, Final Doom)
          Cabella's Big Game Hunter 2004

And other stuff i dont play


----------



## DCIScouts (Jun 23, 2005)

I currently play most of the time:

GUILD WARS!!! <- all the time 
Rise of Nations Gold
Star Wars Battlefront
Star Wars Republic Commando
Star Trek: Birth of the Federation
Command and Conquer: Generals & Zero Hour
Half Life 2
Nexus: The Jupiter Incident <-sweet, little known game
Empire Earth 2
Starcraft <- A MUST HAVE for any real gamer 
Unreal Tournament 2004
Simcity 4
Simcity 3000 <- for nostalgic times
The Sims (and various expansion packs)
The Sims 2
Startopia
Dungeon Keeper 2
and the list keeps going...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 28, 2006)

I've got:

Call of Duty
Call of Duty 2
F.E.A.R
Full Spectrum Warrior


----------



## Archangel (Sep 28, 2006)

Wing Commander: Kilrathi Saga ( Wing commander 1,2 and 3  )
Wing Commander 4: The price of Freedom
Wing Commander (5): Prophecy
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield 2
Unreal Tournament 2004
Unreal Tournament
IL 2: Forgotten Battles
IL 2: Forgotten Battles: Ace expansion Pack
Pacific Fighters (merged into IL2 + aep)
Halflife 2 +CS:S
Halflife
Halflife: Opposing Force
Halflife: Blue shift
Silent Hunter 3
MS Flight simulator 2004 ( with some add-on's)
Doom 3 ( Resurection of evil doesnt want to instal under x64  )
Fear
Flat Out 2
NfS:MW
Lock On: Modern Combat
Falcon 4.0  (doesnt run very stable tough... since its actually a win95 game. )
Falcon 4.0: Allied force ( basicly a remake of Falcon 4.0  )
Total Annihalation ( only play it  over Lan with some friends occasionally.. im not good at it.. not even close)
Star Wars: Republic Commando
Star Wars: Jedi knight 2 Jedi Outcast
Star Wars: Jedi Knight 3 Jedi Academy
Ballistic's  ( dont play it if you cant stand flashy lights... it's fast )
Diablo 2
Titan Quest
Ghost Recon 3: Advanced Warfighter

Edit:
Oops.. forgot
Quake 4
CoD
CoD 2
MoHAA
MoHPA
Condemmed, Criminal origin (demo, very interesting game setup tough)
and... how could i bloody forget it...
World of Warcraft!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmmm, alright, I'll join:

~ Rise of Nations
~ Diablo (Battle Chest.)
~ Prince of Qin. (Hardly ever, HARDLY ever look at this game..)
~ Dragon Throne: Battle of Red Cliffs.
~ Blitzkrieg
~ Blitzkrieg: Burning Horizion
~ SIM Theme Park (Won't even work on this new computer... I had fun making my peoples vomit everywhere. Hehe.)
~ Black & White (was having fun, then computer was wipped clean for fixing and nothing backed up...)
~ Black & White Creature Isle.
~ SIM City 3000 (Hmmm, I sometime spend hours on this...)
~ Command & Conquer Generals.
~ Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour.
~ Age of Empires.
~ Age of Empires: Gold Edition.
~ Diggle: The myth of Fenris. (Yanno, a game for the neices and nephews when they visit.)
~ SIMS: Complete First Set.
~ Air Mogul. (I sometimes kick ass in that game and my airport sores above the rest.)

I have others somewhere, like at my dad's house... I want more, like some shooters and such, buuuuuuuuuuut I think my computer needs to be just somewhat better first.

Now if we get into gaming console game lists.... a WHOLE different story.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 28, 2006)

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Now if we get into gaming console game lists.... a WHOLE different story.



sooo true...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Sep 28, 2006)

My list would go on, and on, and not to mention, ON even more so. I might be getting more sometime soon/later off/ closer than further, too. 

Ooooo.


----------



## WeatherMan (Sep 28, 2006)

Oblivion
FEAR
FEAR Combat
Fable
Flatout 2
Toca Race Driver 3
Sims
Sims 2
Sims 2 Open for Business
Sims 2 Glam and Life
Sims 2 Nightlife
GT Legends
Half Life 2: Episode 1
Battlefield 2
Juiced
Toca Touring Cars 2
Colin Mcrae Rally
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
SWAT 4
Sim City 3
Sim City 4
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 2142
America's Army
Total Annihilation
Prey
Gun
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Underground 2
Serious Sam 2

Plus Loads of Demo's

And I think thats it


----------



## Jakesteads (Sep 28, 2006)

BF2 forever


----------



## Lamilia (Sep 28, 2006)

Battlefield 2 demo
Counter strike: source
Star wars Jedi knight: Jedi academy
Movie battles mod for jedi academy (its a whole different game pretty much_
Star wars Jedi knight 2: Jedi outcast
World of warcraft
The sims (not installed yet but im working on it)
The sims 2 (same as above only it won't work on my pc)
War rock beta
Maple story
Gunz
Silkroad
F.E.A.R. combat
as you can see I mainly have free games because I'm spending all my money upgrading my pc so I can play better games  . Plus I've only had my pc a few months and before that I wasn't much of a pc gamer.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 28, 2006)

Hyper_Kagome said:


> My list would go on, and on, and not to mention, ON even more so. I might be getting more sometime soon/later off/ closer than further, too.
> 
> Ooooo.




hehe... i know what you mean XD    NES, SNES, N64, gamecube, XBox..   hmm...   and 20 - 50(even more for the snes,.. god i love that one  ) games per console..  ^^


----------



## Shane (Sep 28, 2006)

Full Spectrum Warrior
Warrock
The Sims
Simcity 3000
Wolfestien:enemy terretory
Age of empires Gold
Call of Duty + UO expansion packs

Soon getting...

Age of Empires 3
Half life 2


----------



## Beyond (Sep 28, 2006)

CS:S, AOE3, Company of Heroes, Guild Wars, and WoW.


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 28, 2006)

half life 2
americas army
call of juarez
diablo 2 + expansion
grand theft auto san andreas
cossacks with art of war expansion
company of heroes


----------



## Maddhatter (Sep 28, 2006)

that damn UO expansion for CoD was incredibley hard it sure was fun tho and i like a challenge but alot of people found it to be just annoyingly hard


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Sep 30, 2006)

Comp 1 
Sim City 4 (Deluxe)
Medieval Total War
Rome total War
Doom 3
Roller Coaster Tycoon 2
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
Star Wars Galaxies
World Championship Poker

Comp 2
Tropico
Deadly Dozen
Roller Coaster Tycoon (Original)
State of Emergency
Challenge Pool
Doom
Wolfenstien 3D
Nes & Super Nes EMultator

I'm a big strategy game fan when it comes to computers tot installed -- Zoo Tycoon, Blitzkrieg, A Dungeon & Dragon Game (Cant think of the name right now), Strong-hold, and some other random old tycoon games...


----------



## leSHok (Sep 30, 2006)

Counter strike and whatever comes w/ that on steam
toonstruck
Life
red alert and yuris revenge
rollar coaster 2
ima count after dark games as one cuz they are cooo


----------

